# How do I message a staff member?



## BikeFixed (3 Dec 2014)

Hi,

I need to ask a question before I post a particular something onto the forum and get into trouble 

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Spinney (3 Dec 2014)

Hi Sarah
Normally you would send a Private Message (also called a Conversation) - but you need a certain number of posts before you can do this.
I will send _you_ a PM, which you should be able to reply to to ask your question.
Cheers
Spinney


----------



## BikeFixed (3 Dec 2014)

Thanks Spinney


----------



## Shaun (4 Dec 2014)

... or alternatively, use the *Contact Us* link at the bottom of every page.


----------



## Venod (4 Dec 2014)

A visit to Specsavers is needed. I thought it said,

How do I massage a stiff member.


----------

